# 26 Cape Horn Qestion.



## WireTwister (Oct 12, 2007)

I ran across a good deal on a 2006 cape with twin etec 250's. Before i take the long ride , has anyone fished one with this motor setup. How does it ride. Seems the boat would be very fast. How loud are etecs ? Maybe how loud compared to Yamaha 4 stroke when trolling or idling . 

Thanks a ton.. 

I think cape horn renamed the 26 to the 23T .. Anyway thanks


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

I have been told that the 26 rides just like the 31 less 5 feet. The set up is almost identical. Most 31's come rigged with twin 250's so you should get great fuel economy and speed with twin 250's on a 26.

the 26 was not necessarily renamed the 23T. they actually increased the fuel capacity and changed the console a bit for the new 23T. 

i have seen several of the 26's at the docks and on the water and it is a monster. i can't imagine how you would be disappointed. especially if you get a good deal. 

good luck and keep us posted!!!


----------



## flipjohnson (Apr 14, 2008)

Yeah please reply with the results. That is the style of boat that I'm looking into as well. It looks to be a killer boat


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

I've got a friend that tournament fishes an '06 with twin F250's which adds a bit of weight but it's still a 60 mph boat, handles sizable seas well and is built like a tank just like all the rest of the Cape. I'm seriously considering one myself.......they re-classed the boat to a 23T this last yr specifically for the tournament anglers.....to buy a new one right now, unless you find it in stock, they are factory order only. If you need more specific data, I can put you in touch with the friend I have that own's the '06 or I can put you in touch with Cape Horn......

they have a pic on their website now in the 23T picture gallery section of Bonita Dan and I with ahoo right after we boated it......

http://www.capehornboats.com/index_files/Page657.htm


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

Do your homework re-the '06 250hpEtecs... I'm not sure they had the bugs worked out of the 250s until ~'08...


----------

